# Pissed off Meditating Poodle...



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Miss Quinn was not too happy with me for leaving her inside while I was outside having a smoke. She went into our bedroom, sat against the wall, and closed her eyes and was pouting. My wife couldn't help but laugh, and snap a pic.

Pissed off poodle meditation? I'm thinking so... lol

Dan & Quinn


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

haha! The "technical" term for that is "poodle stink eye"! It also happens when you don't let sleeping poodles lie...:becky:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Most certainly she is mad at you for smoking! As she should be too. Maybe if she meditates hard enough she can get you to quit.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup She has learned the poodle 'stink eye!' Maybe if she lets her displeasure show often enough you'll quit!!!!! Get him Quinn!!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

My poodles don't give me stink eye for my bad habit. It gives them an excuse to go outside and make sure the chickens get their exercise. 

But, you ought to see the stink eye that only a chicken can bestow. Usually why mumbling on about those 'clucking poodles!!!' I swear, you can hear them say that.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

BorderKelpie said:


> ...But, you ought to see the stink eye that only a chicken can bestow. Usually why mumbling on about those 'clucking poodles!!!' I swear, you can hear them say that.


You just gave me the best laugh!:laugh: I so don't miss having to supervise Chagall with my neighbor's free ranging chickens, now that she's "sent them away." Though I do miss seeing her Sicilian rooster. He was one handsome bird, reddish orange with an iridescent green black tail. And could he give Chagall the death stare!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Poodle stink eye.... True to form







As I have been informed by all 3 of my gang.. Do not interrupt poodle nap time!!!!!


----------



## CharlieAngel (Oct 11, 2014)

*Do not Tug on leash!*

I pretty much got Poodle Stink Eye for everything!...and that's exactly what I 'd call it!...I love it...but walking was the big one, if he stopped and felt the slightest tug on his leash, that head would turn and give me the eye...how dare I try to hurry his highness, Prince Charles...


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks all for the messages, and yes, smoking is most definitely a bad habit, and Quinn and the rest of the family will be more than happy when I give it up. Thanks for the words of encouragement 

As for the stink eye, oh she's got that down pat too, but this in particular was so funny as she didn't even have her eyes open! She was just sitting there with her head held up with her eyes closed, I see the pics and in my head I hear her going "LA LA LA I CAN"T HEAR YOU I"M MAD!" lol.

Thanks for the pics too, they made me smile and laugh 

-Dan


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Poodles are certainly good at giving us "the stink eye" when we fail to do their bidding. And as for smoking, it's tough to quit, but you CAN do it! In time you'll look back and say, "I can't believe I ever did that!"


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Mahlon, I'm going to be downright evil here - let's give the PFers a reason to give us stink eye. I say we sneak outside really quickly and light up. 

Ack! I need a break!


----------



## Riles (Oct 12, 2014)

Hahaha, thank you for the best laugh of the day!!! Very cute!!!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Mahlon, I'm going to be downright evil here - let's give the PFers a reason to give us stink eye. I say we sneak outside really quickly and light up.
> 
> Ack! I need a break!


 Deal! lol 

Dan & Quinn


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Mahlon said:


> Deal! lol
> 
> Dan & Quinn


Thanks! I needed that giggle.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Mahlon, I'm going to be downright evil here - let's give the PFers a reason to give us stink eye. I say we sneak outside really quickly and light up.
> 
> Ack! I need a break!


Can I come???

Mahlon, love the picture of Quinn... very much a "We are not amused" royalty look!!!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

<pulls up a chair for ManxCat> Welcome to the smoking parlour!  lol

-Dan & the Pissed off Meditating Poodle!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I cackled out loud!  Love it!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh but if you all quit smoking you wouldn't have to leave your poodles inside and you wouldn't be going out in all kinds of crappy weather. 

Seriously I do understand that external pressures can't make a person quit smoking (or drinking or drugs or gambling), but I do hope that each of you who does smoke can find a time and place where you are ready to try to quit. We want you around happy and healthy on PF for years to come.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Oh but if you all quit smoking you wouldn't have to leave your poodles inside and you wouldn't be going out in all kinds of crappy weather.
> 
> Seriously I do understand that external pressures can't make a person quit smoking (or drinking or drugs or gambling), but I do hope that each of you who does smoke can find a time and place where you are ready to try to quit. We want you around happy and healthy on PF for years to come.


Thanks for that Catherine, and it was all taken the right way, and it is a nasty habit (even if I do enjoy it and the solitude!) so thanks for caring and being respectful. 

Dan


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Manxcat said:


> Can I come???
> 
> Mahlon, love the picture of Quinn... very much a "We are not amused" royalty look!!!


YES! I would LOVE to sit and chat with you!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> YES! I would LOVE to sit and chat with you!


Trouble is... making a long haul flight without a ciggie! :biggrin:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

sneak an e-cig into the restroom?


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ruby has given me those looks before!!! She's thinking," Sigh.. Is there a reason you have your phone in my face, woman!?"  She just looks so sassy


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

kayfabulous6 said:


> View attachment 192978
> 
> 
> Ruby has given me those looks before!!! She's thinking," Sigh.. Is there a reason you have your phone in my face, woman!?"  She just looks so sassy


Yes, I've never seen a beastie that can do the "put down" quite like a poodle!

Ruby is a doll!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Yes, I've never seen a beastie that can do the "put down" quite like a poodle!


Isn't that the truth! :amen:


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

kayfabulous6 said:


> View attachment 192978
> 
> 
> Ruby has given me those looks before!!! She's thinking," Sigh.. Is there a reason you have your phone in my face, woman!?"  She just looks so sassy


Such a pretty poodle Miss Ruby is, sitting all nicely with her paws crossed, being gracious enough to allow you to take her picture, but nope, not gonna smile or even open my eyes!.

 -Dan & Quinn


----------

